# Got my skeletons from Home Depot today!



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the review. Pose-N-Stay is a trademarked name and the ones GrandinRoad and Costco and a few others have carried. It looks to me that the Home Depot site just labels the $30 skeletons as "poseable". Not the same at all. Their $164 and $175 skeltons they sell are Season's Pose-N-Stays....at those prices like way over priced compared to other places selling them. I think it's HD's way of funneling people into buying their $30 skeleton. 

I can see where not having a moveable head is a decorating hindrance. Don't know if the skull is smaller than the PNS but it looks a bit on the small side. Curious what the underside of the feet look like. He looks right at home in your chair!


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

The overall scale is just slightly smaller. Here is the hang tag. You can see it clearly says, "Pose N Stay". 
The feet are tops only.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

RED EYES!! ACK!!

The head not moving is a bummer. Does the jaw open.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, the jaw opens and closes. You just can't turn the head. 
They have the led eyes but they don't show up if not turned on. You can leave them off and not even notice them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks for the review I have bought a bunch of stuff from home depot so far loving it all 
got the 
Chasing White Ghosts Projection Spotlight 
Fire and Ice Red/Orange Spotlight
Fire and Ice Purple Spotlight

I really like all three of these. 


coming is 
Whirl-A-Motion Witches with Cats Green Projection Spotlight
9 ft. H Projection Inflatable Fire and Ice Dragon with Wings
5 ft. Animated Bewitching Cauldron Sisters
and have the fogger on the way also


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> RED EYES!! ACK!!
> 
> The head not moving is a bummer. Does the jaw open.


concur on the ACK!!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up, I was drooling over the ones at biglots today but I just couldn't spend $50 on them. Now I might just have to buy one of these


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

Scatterbrains said:


> concur on the ACK!!


All the ACK!!!! reminds me of Bill the Cat from Bloom County. Probably just dated myself there.....


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

wondering if a little dry brush paint might help bring out the details.

based on how these type of skeletons are assembled... is ther maybe a screw that can be removed to allow thhe head to turn?
can you take a pic of where the head attached to the neck?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

RCIAG said:


> RED EYES!! ACK!!
> .


I agree. Red LED eyes just screams: "STORE BOUGHT, STORE-BOUGHT.."
I usually pull out my soldering iron and put different colored LEDs in their place.
You can probably dress up the teeth a bit with some acrylic paints.
Good deal, though.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I received my two skeletons today. I get the LED comments because those comment are more about style. But I am at a loss on the complaining about these skeletons by people who have not purchased them. Are they better than Costco?- No. I own four Costco skeletons. But if you don't have a Costco, these skeletons are a fine stand in and you save some money to boot.


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

I agree with Col Fright. I got mine today as well. I have one Bucky, 2 Costcos and 3 of the Walgreens. The Home Depot skeletons are not as good as the Costcos but better than the Wallys. It is hard to beat $30 and you can always remove the LED eyes and use them elsewhere. Just my opinion.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

DaveintheGrave said:


> I agree. Red LED eyes just screams: "STORE BOUGHT, STORE-BOUGHT.."
> I usually pull out my soldering iron and put different colored LEDs in their place.
> You can probably dress up the teeth a bit with some acrylic paints.
> Good deal, though.


Store bought? Really? I hate to break it to you, but I think everybody is aware that the plastic skeletons we put in our yard ALL came from a store. I don't think we're fooling anybody.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

That's why I only use real skeletons I dig up from local graveyards.  JK

I do agree with you. All the neighbors think I'm rich and bought every prop I have at a store. Even though I built 80% of them from scratch.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Col. Fryght said:


> All the ACK!!!! reminds me of Bill the Cat from Bloom County. Probably just dated myself there.....


You do realize Bloom County is back right?? Look on facebook for the author, Berkley Breathed. He has brought the strip back to life!!!


----------



## 65Ace (Jan 29, 2015)

Does anyone know if Home Depot plans to carry these skeletons again this year?
I missed out last year and was hoping to make up for it this time around.
I've checked their website a few times and in doesn't show up, but it's early yet.
If anyone has the inside scoop on Home Depot's 2016 Halloween offerings,
Please let the rest of us know.
Thanks.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Oop, ack, pffttt.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you! I'm needing a couple more skeletons. These should work fine for my use.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Just bought a skelly at Big Lots that is poseable and the arms want stay in place and the left has teeth off the ratchet mechanism at the knee joint. Going back tomorrow. Dang it!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks for the review on these!
we are doing a "skeleton holiday" theme this year and need to buy 6 (ack!  ) more skeletons! for the price those will do nicely!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

the skull does not rotate, but it's easy to modify it ... to remove the skull/ head, remove the 4 bottom most screws in the skull ... then pry open the bottom of the skull ... be patient with this as there are 2 cylindrical protrusions inside at the bottom of the skull ... when you've removed the skull, just remove/cut the 2 cylindrical protrusions ... skull doesn't rotate because these protrusions fit into 2 holes in the neck vertebra that prevent rotation of the skull ... replace the skull and put the screws back ... the skull should rotate now ... please note that i haven't tried this yet, but i've removed tha skull & neck vertebra ...

going to bed because i need to catch an early flight tomorrow morning so i can't take & upload any pics :-(

amk


----------



## MeScaryGirl (Sep 9, 2015)

65Ace said:


> Does anyone know if Home Depot plans to carry these skeletons again this year?
> I missed out last year and was hoping to make up for it this time around.
> I've checked their website a few times and in doesn't show up, but it's early yet.
> If anyone has the inside scoop on Home Depot's 2016 Halloween offerings,
> ...



65Ace........Home Depot will put the Skeletons back on line the end of Sept. (I wrote and asked them) I was looking to get a few more.
Also, they should be out in the stores tomorrow. I found last year they only put out one box. (in my area) 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

"Got my skeletons from Home Depot".... were they missing any fingers? I remember when Home Depot made a new policy:Nobody gets to saw any wood after 9:30pm. Too many do-it-yerselfers on the East Coast were losing fingers., their own!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am wanting more to.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

My store just put out there stuff, and they have tons of the skeletons in stock. Last year I think they only got six or ten per store.


----------



## MeScaryGirl (Sep 9, 2015)

Home Depot skeletons are on line. But only to pick up at the store. (at least that is what is showing for me now)


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm sold on them as a cheap stand in for a Bucky skeleton.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Got one from a local hd its waiting for pick up Monday.


----------



## halo666fear (Aug 18, 2008)

Got mine this afternoon. Also bought a few of the pillows and the phantasm bulb. Will post pics later.


----------

